# finishing a slingshot



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys 
Whats a good method finishing a slingshot to get a shiny look?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like to use tung oil. Just wipe it on, let it dry and use fine steel wool. Repeat this for several coats. Tung oil comes in high gloss or low sheen. High gloss will give you a very shiny finish.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tru-oil is my "go to" right now.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for answering my question.
I will try it


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This could be "duh" but who knows... Sanding the wood properly is the first step to getting that shiny look. Take your time and sand evenly through the progressive grits going from 80-100-120-220-320-400-600 and up if you wish. But I find 600 to be adequate and often times more than enough to make the wood look great. Often 220-320 is what most and even myself do for many slingshots. Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) and wax is my favorite finish. Allow the BLO to cure (can do multiple coats) and then rub in some wax and easily buff to a high shine. The grip is great too. CA glue is another option for that shiny look. Some great tutorials out there if you want to try it. Spray gloss polyurethane is an obvious choice but I often find these spray or wipe on poly finishes too slippery for slingshots. Tung Oil, True oil and Danish oil are all things to try for different finishing choices.


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

Btoon84 said:


> This could be "duh" but who knows... Sanding the wood properly is the first step to getting that shiny look. Take your time and sand evenly through the progressive grits going from 80-100-120-220-320-400-600 and up if you wish. But I find 600 to be adequate and often times more than enough to make the wood look great. Often 220-320 is what most and even myself do for many slingshots. Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) and wax is my favorite finish. Allow the BLO to cure (can do multiple coats) and then rub in some wax and easily buff to a high shine. The grip is great too. CA glue is another option for that shiny look. Some great tutorials out there if you want to try it. Spray gloss polyurethane is an obvious choice but I often find these spray or wipe on poly finishes too slippery for slingshots. Tung Oil, True oil and Danish oil are all things to try for different finishing choices.


Just the answer i was looking for 

Tell me, to what temp did you heat up ss before applying wax? How did you rub it?


----------

